# Big Ears



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I have seen bettas advertised on aquabid as "big ears". Until I saw someone posted a pic from above, I didn't know it meant that their pectoral fins were huge. (the other pics I had seen were head-on views) I am guessing this is not a trait people usually breed for, and just kind of happens as a genetic defect?

Will this trait be a problem for the fish itself? Would it be able to swim ok, and live out it's life as a normal happy fish? I have read some information that said fish with large heavy fins blow their fins... I wasn't sure if it would apply to their pectorals or not...

This is an example of one, although not a fish I was interested in specifically. (not sure why this fish is soooo expensive.)

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashmp&1304524202

Thank you in advance


----------



## Betta Slave (Dec 8, 2009)

Pectorals of that size would make it very hard to swim, and put a lot of stress on the fish. It is a trait that is bred for, I believe- but I'm guessing it started out as a genetic mutation and became more popular.

I'm really not sure if bettas flare their pectorals, as opposed to their caudals, etc. but yes, they probably could split quite easily.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I found some youtube video of a few of these. One fish looked amazing.
He seems to swim alright, but his fins aren't quite as huge as the ones I linked above. I guess I have to admit I like how this looks on certain fish. TY Dallas. I will keep searching for info on it. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1EJY3jRDVhA


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

There is no way in hell that is healthy. I mean don't betta's with big fins regardless of type usually nip and eat at their own fins to get rid of excess weight? Beautiful betta side from those pecterals.


----------



## Pekemom (Jan 27, 2011)

That looks weird to me, and very uncomfortable for the fish. People will breed for the strangest characteristics - and when it's not even healthy for the fish - it's sad, really.


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

I don't see how in the video it shows it being uncomfortable and unhealthy for the fish?

Mind you I am not trying to get people riled up and angry, but I honestly think the large pectorals look good on certain fish. It's a different look from the standard betta, so yes I can see in that sense it would look weird. 

I have been looking at the threads people post about bettas they want, and I usually look at fish on aquabid that people have a bid on, to try to figure out why people are bidding on them. (Assuming most people who buy off aquabid would be doing so to better their breeding stock. I know in many cases this is not the case however.)

I know big ear fish aren't show quality material but I don't think it looks like a harmful trait? I value everyone's input, considering this trait intrigues me. 
I also don't really want to be labeled as a monster because I think it's pretty. As long as it is moderated so people don't go insane going for "Who has the fish with the biggest pectoral fins." In a case like that, yes I think it is sad, picturing a fish who can't swim or stop, and sinks because their fins are too heavy for them.

As for the fin chewing, I have no experience in that personally, I read something that tail biting was passed down genetically. I was not aware bettas chewed off their fins to dump extra weight. (I am still really new to bettas) I thought blowing their fins meant they ripped off, like a dog blowing its coat, or a bird molting?


----------



## Twilight Storm (Apr 14, 2011)

Well I will chalk this thread up to I am the only one who likes big ear bettas, or at least owns up to liking it. lol (Guess there is always one in the bunch :/... me! lol)

Someday if I do breed bettas I am seriously (so far) considering trying to produce one line of them. (not dumbo like the first pic, but big like the video.) The picture of the fish in my mind is amazingly beautiful. It's not like I don't have respect for perfect (described) Betta types, and would shoot towards that too, if again, I ever decide to breed them.

I hope my posts don't sound like i'm yelling/being snotty etc. They aren't meant to be, if anyone is taking them like that. 

I have been reading what I could about the trait, and from Betta hobbyists it is either a "love it, or hate it" trait. Very few are neutral about it. I have not found anything as of yet specifically showing me how it was bad so I can really compare. (and understand)

Anyway thank you for the replies I got.  I will continue my research, or if all else fails, and I can find my dream betta on aquabid at a reasonable price (NOT close to $100 when you add in the high shipping cost! It's a neat trait, but not 100 bucks "worth it" to me.) I might just have to snap him up, buy him a betta mansion, and dote on him. 

BTW-I would have just edited, but I guess it stops letting you edit your posts after a certain amount of time passes.

Take care, and best wishes to all!


----------



## Arashi Takamine (Mar 3, 2011)

No your not the only one who likes them. I just think that it doesn't look right to me. I like the natural beauty that betta's can gain onto their pecterals. My boy looks like someone painted streaks onto his pecterals. ^^ But hey everyone's entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

I think they're cute to a certain extent. Currently the only ones with truly massive "ears" are HMPK, and I think it looks really weird to have pectorals the size of the caudal or bigger, but that's just me. (This is if I ignore the concerns I have for the well-being of the fish.)

My boy Robert has cute little "ears". c: I think it's absolutely heart smushingly adorable.


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

I also think they are cute as long as they don't impede the fish's ability to live/swim. For me though, it isn't the size of the pectoral, it's the color contrast. Most fish have clear pectorals so when I see one with even normal sized white pectorals I just fall in love instantly. I actually had a little girl with "ears" back before it was cool. She came with a male I bought off AB (the one in my ID). She was reaaally cute and got around just fine.


----------



## FuulieQ (Jan 10, 2010)

Aw, she's adorable!! Your male kind of has "ears", too!


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Thanks! Yep, they were spawn siblings. His just weren't white like hers


----------

